# How to design a subwoofer box in Google Sketchup!



## mklett33

Here you go guys let me know what you think!

*What is Google Sketchup?*
Sketchup is a free 3d modeling program that is made by Google. It is used around the world for its ease of use and accurate function. 

*Where do I get it?*
Right here: Trimble SketchUp Download the basic version.

*What is the advantage?*
You can basically "build" your box before you make a single cut! Get an idea what it will look like, even lay out all the boards to make sure you get the most use out of a sheet!

*How do I use it?*
Watch my video below!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCeUB63Sjks



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abDS4GfC16c


----------



## Projektmkvii

Sweet!


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

Thanks for the cool new toy.


----------



## mklett33

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> Thanks for the cool new toy.



No problem! Its fun isn't it!


----------



## WannaBBurly

I like it.

I haven't downloaded the software yet, but will it allow you to pull a surface between edges? Like stretching fabric to create a fiberglass box?


----------



## mklett33

Thanks for sending this out on the email blast!


----------



## Uncle TBag

It should let you stretch edges. I'm in architecture school and this thing is ridiculously easy to use. There are also HUNDREDS of free plugins that will let you draw more advanced shapes and make it look photo-realistic. 

The first thing you need to learn is how to make groups and components. This will make it much easier to use when you get a larger model with tens or hundreds of pieces. 

There is also a "warehouse" online with thousands of free models, so you could borrow already built pieces from those.


----------



## Russianblue

has it gotten any easier than previous versions from 4-5 yrs ago? last time i played with it, it wasn't exactly 'simple'.


----------



## Uncle TBag

Yes. I haven't used it in about a year, but when I used it then it was pretty simple as long as you are doing simple shapes. Drawing something like a speaker cone and surround? That would be impossible without some sort of plugin, so I have moved on to more advanced modeling programs.


----------



## n_olympios

Very nice videos! 

I've used Sketchup before, once you get the hang of it you can do really cool stuff. 

Here's the drawings for my false floor cover, all done in Sketchup.


----------



## mklett33

n_olympios said:


> Very nice videos!
> 
> I've used Sketchup before, once you get the hang of it you can do really cool stuff.
> 
> Here's the drawings for my false floor cover, all done in Sketchup.


Hahah nice did you take a vote on all the options? Lol, are did you have one for each day of the week? Those look good.

Sketchup definitely has its limits though. I use SolidWorks professionally, you can do anything in that program!


----------



## n_olympios

mklett33 said:


> Hahah nice did you take a vote on all the options? Lol, are did you have one for each day of the week? Those look good.


 Just the one. It came out fairly similar to the sketch. 












mklett33 said:


> Sketchup definitely has its limits though.


Sure it does, but it's more than enough for a free program. Personally it helped me make a template for the whole build (shown here is just the false floor cover) and then go wild with the powersaw.


----------



## splaudiohz

Im running a Mac, damnit. windows based software looks cool at times.


----------



## narvarr

n_olympios said:


> Just the one. It came out fairly similar to the sketch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it does, but it's more than enough for a free program. Personally it helped me make a template for the whole build (shown here is just the false floor cover) and then go wild with the powersaw.


Very nice!

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BigAl205

splaudiohz said:


> Im running a Mac, damnit. windows based software looks cool at times.


They have a version for OS X (10.5+)


BTW...very nice tutorial


----------



## mklett33

BigAl205 said:


> They have a version for OS X (10.5+)
> 
> 
> BTW...very nice tutorial


Thanks glad you like it!


----------



## bigdwiz

Great set of vids Mark, I went back and watched most of your vids, but missed these...GREAT JOB!! I downloaded an played w/ this program last year, but the speaker box specific tutorials are really helpful.


----------



## cyrusthevirus23

i never knew about this wow


----------

